
Ubuntu became the most popular Linux distribution for web servers - MarionG
http://w3techs.com/blog/entry/ubuntu_became_the_most_popular_linux_distribution_for_web_servers
======
bsharitt
I've always been a fan of Debian-based distos over Red Hat based, so I've been
quite happy to see the shift from Red Hat to Ubuntu in my career as a Linux
admin(the shift away from Red Hat is stronger on the web side, but its
happening across many server types).

On Debian vs Ubuntu, I'm actually preferring Ubuntu these days because the LTS
release cycle is just much more predictable(but don't do prod servers until
LTS.1) and it's easy to get a life cycle in place. It's also much easier to
get third part software prepackaged for Ubuntu in versions that may not have
shipped with your LTS version. They may work for Debian too, but I've had more
luck getting Debian only versions working on Ubuntu than Ubuntu only versions
on Debian. Probably because the Debian-only versions are more likely to be
thoughtful of Debian derivatives.

~~~
HoopleHead
Same here.

I recently took advantage of a major clean-up re-install to switch a couple of
my VPS servers from Debian to running Ubuntu server. I haven't noticed any
difference at all as regards speed or stability and, with Ubuntu, it's just so
much easier getting up-to-date versions of software.

I think Debian sometimes errs a bit too much on the side of caution, as
regards not going anywhere near the "cutting edge".

